# So Cal Meet-up (New thread)



## CashStringer

We would be interested! We'd have to leave Cash at home but could bring Colt.


----------



## Hailey

We're interested! Bear (1 yr 8 mo) is neutered and Lion (1 yr 2 mo) has healed after her total hip replacement in May. What about Sunday, October 2nd or October 16th?


----------



## goldenca

Ticket wants to go! And we might bring another golden, too.


----------



## LDBgolden

Wish we could. Charlie is a year and a half and we're waiting until he's 2 years old/fully grown before we neuter him.  Hopefully next time. What happened last time? Some boys got aggressive?


----------



## GuliblGuy

I'm interested!


----------



## Max's Dad

Seems to be some interest. I will look into booking a date.

LDBgolden: yes.


----------



## DogOwner

Interested. Waiting to hear the date.


----------



## Max's Dad

I have booked the Water Park for Sunday, October 16, 2016. Time: 12:30 pm until 1:30 pm. Cost has increased to $80.00 for the hour for up to 10 dogs. $10.00 for each additional dog. We will divide the cost equally among those who attend. Based on the interest so far, that would be around $15 to $20 per dog owner. Usually we end up staying for about an hour and half. Suggest that everyone arrive about 15 minutes early. *Please RSVP here ASAP.* Also, remember all males dogs must be neutered if more than one year old. No females in heat.

Location: 25817 Washington Ave. Murrieta, CA 92562 (951) 677-9513

Website:
Dawg Waterpark


----------



## goldenca

Ticket and I can come on Sunday Oct. 16, (no agility events that day) 
AND I will be bringing another golden, too (Ticket's niece).


----------



## GuliblGuy

I'll be out of town, oh well.


----------



## Hailey

Please count us in!


----------



## Max's Dad

Looking good for a week from Sunday. Four confirmed from GRF: me, Goldenca, Hailey and CashStringer plus at least 3 friends that have Golden Retrievers. So we are ON for October 16 at 12:30 pm at Dawg Water Park!


----------



## goldenca

Ticket and I are looking forward to the water park!


----------



## PatJ

We'll be there with two dogs: MacKenzie and Robbie. 

Pat


----------



## Amystelter

Sure wish I didn't live across the country! Please post lots a pictures, sounds like so much fun -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatJ

I might be babysitting my "granddog" Sydney on Sunday. Can I bring her with me along with my 2 golden? She's an Aussie. 

Pat


----------



## Max's Dad

PatJ said:


> I might be babysitting my "granddog" Sydney on Sunday. Can I bring her with me along with my 2 golden? She's an Aussie.
> 
> Pat


Sure. No problem.


----------



## Max's Dad

See everyone there today. Go directly to the pool. I should have a sign-in sheet.


----------



## PatJ

MacKenzie and Robbie want to thank Max's Mom and Dad (Leslie and Dave) for hosting another terrific day at Dawg Waterpark. Thanks for helping us wear them out. The "kids" will certainly sleep well tonight. Love you guys.

Pat and Har


----------



## goldenca

PatJ said:


> MacKenzie and Robbie want to thank Max's Mom and Dad (Leslie and Dave) for hosting another terrific day at Dawg Waterpark. Thanks for helping us wear them out. The "kids" will certainly sleep well tonight. Love you guys.
> 
> Pat and Har



Ditto

Ticket enjoyed the water park today!
Thanks again.


----------



## Max's Dad

*Water Park Meet-up Pictures*

We had another meet-up at the Water Park in Murrieta yesterday. Everyone, dogs and humans had a great time. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## goldenca

Here are some video clips I put together from the dog water park.
I hope I did the link correct.


----------



## Amystelter

Love the video, what a beautiful pool! Perfect for the dogs. My pups would have loved it, I'm definitely in the wrong part of the country


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey

Thanks everyone for coming! Thank you Dave for setting everything up and for posting pictures. Thank you to Ticket's mom for the video. Love all the jumping into the water! Bear and Lion had a lot of fun and were tired for two days afterwards.


----------



## LynnC

Amystelter said:


> Love the video, what a beautiful pool! Perfect for the dogs. My pups would have loved it, I'm definitely in the wrong part of the country
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am so jealous!!! Looks like a blast! LOVE the video . Next time me & Luna are doing a road trip. Let me know if anyone wants to carpool & Amystelter we'll pick you & your crew up on the way


----------



## Melfice

Love the pictures, and I hope to make the next So Cal Meetup next year!


----------



## Pandy

Hey everyone! Sorry we have been absent for so long. It's been a crazy busy year and our business has not been doing so great so we've had to cutt back on doing many things. I would like to do something for our dog Shiro's birthday weekend on Feb 18th or 19th. He'll be turning the big 3! Time sure flies! I feel bad he doesn't really get to hang out with other goldies very often and mama and papa were so busy this past year! Hoping for 2017 we'll all be able to meetup more. 

Also was wondering if anyone here is free to hang out this month or next, & Want to meet up at a park ?  We're in OC but I don't mind driving out somewhere if it's on a weekend. Can possibly do weekdays if its local though.

Happy new year to you guys and I hope that it's a good year for all of you!  looking forward to the next big golden waterpark meet.


----------



## Melfice

Pandy said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry we have been absent for so long. It's been a crazy busy year and our business has not been doing so great so we've had to cutt back on doing many things. I would like to do something for our dog Shiro's birthday weekend on Feb 18th or 19th. He'll be turning the big 3! Time sure flies! I feel bad he doesn't really get to hang out with other goldies very often and mama and papa were so busy this past year! Hoping for 2017 we'll all be able to meetup more.
> 
> Also was wondering if anyone here is free to hang out this month or next, & Want to meet up at a park ?  We're in OC but I don't mind driving out somewhere if it's on a weekend. Can possibly do weekdays if its local though.
> 
> Happy new year to you guys and I hope that it's a good year for all of you!  looking forward to the next big golden waterpark meet.


I'm sure something will be planned in the near future! What dog parks are in the OC area that you know of?


----------



## LDBgolden

Pandy said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry we have been absent for so long. It's been a crazy busy year and our business has not been doing so great so we've had to cutt back on doing many things. I would like to do something for our dog Shiro's birthday weekend on Feb 18th or 19th. He'll be turning the big 3! Time sure flies! I feel bad he doesn't really get to hang out with other goldies very often and mama and papa were so busy this past year! Hoping for 2017 we'll all be able to meetup more.
> 
> Also was wondering if anyone here is free to hang out this month or next, & Want to meet up at a park ?  We're in OC but I don't mind driving out somewhere if it's on a weekend. Can possibly do weekdays if its local though.


I'm sorry to hear that your business is not doing well. Are you on Instagram? In the past few months a Golden Retrievers of So Cal account has been gaining traction: @socalgoldenretrievers . At the time of this posting they have 292 followers. They have at least one big event every month. More than 20 Goldens go to some of these events. There is no cost. They seem to do almost weekly hikes too with usually five to ten Goldens. Someone asked the account manager to post about her dog's birthday party, so next weekend a large group of us are going to a fourth birthday party: a hike and then a party at a nearby park. The account manager lives in the South Bay, so a lot of the events are there, fyi. BUT a lot of people who follow and go to the events live in OC too. 

Maybe they can help you get the word out about Shiro's birthday and what you'd like to do for it? My Charlie is turning 2 soon... and I definitely agree, where does the time go? Where is my puppy???


----------



## Melfice

LDBgolden said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your business is not doing well. Are you on Instagram? In the past few months a Golden Retrievers of So Cal account has been gaining traction: @socalgoldenretrievers . At the time of this posting they have 292 followers. They have at least one big event every month. More than 20 Goldens go to some of these events. There is no cost. They seem to do almost weekly hikes too with usually five to ten Goldens. Someone asked the account manager to post about her dog's birthday party, so next weekend a large group of us are going to a fourth birthday party: a hike and then a party at a nearby park. The account manager lives in the South Bay, so a lot of the events are there, fyi. BUT a lot of people who follow and go to the events live in OC too.
> 
> Maybe they can help you get the word out about Shiro's birthday and what you'd like to do for it? My Charlie is turning 2 soon... and I definitely agree, where does the time go? Where is my puppy???


Thanks for the good info! I would love to go on weekly hikes with a group of Goldens! Rusty would have a blast I'm sure


----------



## Bo's Dylan

I need to find people in Murrieta I have an 11 month old that doesn't get socialized. And he needs too


----------



## Melfice

Bo's Dylan said:


> I need to find people in Murrieta I have an 11 month old that doesn't get socialized. And he needs too


Good luck on your search for people in the Murrieta area! It's a bit too far for us, but I hope the pup does get socialized soon tho


----------



## gabila66

We would be interested in going to the next meet up. We are hoping to neuter Fitz in about 2 months. So we hope we're ready for the next event.


----------



## Brave

I'd love to come to the next one. Just to see everyone.


----------



## Melfice

Brave said:


> I'd love to come to the next one. Just to see everyone.


I wonder when the next meetup is going to happen again! It has been a while, and the weather should be cooler now


----------



## goldenca

Melfice said:


> I wonder when the next meetup is going to happen again! It has been a while, and the weather should be cooler now


I would like to go to the Waterpark again.....is anyone else interested?


----------



## Melfice

It might be a bit cold for the water park now, no? Maybe we can start planning a new meetup soon tho!


----------



## Max's Dad

I will likely organize a meet-up at the waterpark in Murrieta around March or April, after the weather warms a little and Max has fully recovered from his TPLO.


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> I will likely organize a meet-up at the waterpark in Murrieta around March or April, after the weather warms a little and Max has fully recovered from his TPLO.


I hope Max recovers fast, and is that a new puppy I see?


----------



## Neciebugs

If anyone is in South Bay San Diego (specifically Chula Vista), I just started a meet up on FB. If you are interested or know of any events down here, I can always pass it on to the group!


----------



## Max's Dad

Melfice said:


> I hope Max recovers fast, and is that a new puppy I see?


Max's recovery is going well so far. He is 7 weeks post op and will have x-rays next week. The new puppy is our 5.5 month old Golden Retriever puppy named Rocky. Rocky and Max are cousins. Here is a recent picture of Rocky.


----------



## Melfice

Oh Rocky is a handsome young pup! How did Max handle the new addition to the family btw? I added a new puppy over a year ago, and the dogs didn't care for Teddy Bear at first, but now they love the little guy. 

It took a fair amount of time, before Rusty and Skunky liked having Teddy Bear as a member of the pack. Kerrie Ann was the only dog who did not mind the new addition to the family haha


----------



## Melfice

Wow it has been a while, but any interest in a So Cal meetup soon? We can wait until the summer is over, and meet up in the fall. Heat might be an issue for some dogs etc

Btw, how is Rocky and Max doing, Max's Dad?


----------



## Max's Dad

Melfice said:


> Wow it has been a while, but any interest in a So Cal meetup soon? We can wait until the summer is over, and meet up in the fall. Heat might be an issue for some dogs etc
> 
> Btw, how is Rocky and Max doing, Max's Dad?


Thanks for asking. Max and Rocky are doing well. Max turns 9 next week and Rocky will be 2 years old next week. Max's birthday is on the 7th of July and Rocky is on the 6th. We will celebrate their birthdays at the Goldens in the Park event in San Luis Obispo on Saturday, July 6th.

It has been a long time since we had a meet-up. I have been thinking about doing it in September, and will post details when we are a little closer. I think the pool in Murrieta would be a good spot.

Max is completely recovered from his TPLO surgery and Rocky now looks very much an adult Golden. Here are a few recent pictures. In that final shot, Rocky is holding my wife's vape pen. Rocky is good at collecting items from around the house. :smile2:


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> Thanks for asking. Max and Rocky are doing well. Max turns 9 next week and Rocky will be 2 years old next week. Max's birthday is on the 7th of July and Rocky is on the 6th. We will celebrate their birthdays at the Goldens in the Park event in San Luis Obispo on Saturday, July 6th.
> 
> It has been a long time since we had a meet-up. I have been thinking about doing it in September, and will post details when we are a little closer. I think the pool in Murrieta would be a good spot.
> 
> Max is completely recovered from his TPLO surgery and Rocky now looks very much an adult Golden. Here are a few recent pictures. In that final shot, Rocky is holding my wife's vape pen. Rocky is good at collecting items from around the house. :smile2:


Good to hear your pups are doing well, and Max is recovering from his surgery! I think September will be a good idea, because it should be cooling down later in the month (we can hope, right?). 

Also, what is this Goldens in the Park event, Max's Dad? It should be cool to me, and maybe I can go there too.


----------



## Max's Dad

Goldens in the Park in an event held every year in San Luis Obispo. There are usually around 200-300 Golden Retrievers. It is being held this year on Saturday, July 6th from 10am til 2pm. Here is a link to more information about the event.
https://www.facebook.com/GoldensinthePark/


----------



## AlexisGold3n

Hey! Just joined the forum and live in Southern California. New owner of 15 week old Charlie. I would be very interested in meeting the Socal Golden Community!


----------

